# Hot Sauce Recipe



## Alexandermalie89 (Jul 17, 2018)

*KingWorld Hướng Dẫn Xây Dựng Các Liên Kết Nội Bộ Tối Ưu Cho Chiến Lược SEO Và Người Tiêu Dùng*



Bạn có từng gặp trường hợp Website của bạn có rất nhiều thông tin hấp dẫn, lượng người truy cập rất cao, nhưng tỉ lệ thời gian onsite của người tiêu dùng lại rất thấp. Bạn có từng hỏi lý do vì sao chưa? Việc mà Website của bạn có các nội dung chất lượng nhưng người tiêu dùng không ở lại lâu mà nhanh chóng rời khỏi trang của bạn chủ yếu là do người tiêu dùng không có trải nghiệm và tương tác tốt hơn trên Website. Và nguyên nhân chính của việc này chính là do bạn chưa có những liên kết nội bộ trên Website hoặc liên kết nội bộ không có sự tối ưu hóa tốt nhất. Bài viết này KingWorld - *Đào tạo SEO thực chiến tại TPHCM - Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Cần Thơ* sẽ hướng dẫn bạn làm thế nào để tối ưu hóa liên kết nội bộ chuẩn cho SEO và cho người tiêu dùng.

* Điều đầu tiên, hãy tạo ra những nội dung chất lượng












Nội dung SEO chất lượng cao

- Muốn có những liên kết nội bộ tối ưu trước tiên bạn phải có những nội dung thật sự chất lượng, cung cấp và thỏa mãn được nhu cầu mong muốn của người tiêu dùng khi truy cập vào Website. Bạn phải biết điều này, chỉ những nội dung thật sự chất lượng, cung cấp được những thông tin giá trị cho người tiêu dùng thì khi bạn xây dựng các liên kết nội bộ mới có ý nghĩa, có tác dụng điều hướng được người tiêu dùng đến những nội dung chất lượng có liên quan khác.

- Nếu bạn xây dựng liên kết nội bộ giữa những nội dung không liên quan nhau hoặc nội dung mỏng, không có những thông tin mà người tiêu dùng thật sự cần thì dù bạn có tạo ra bao nhiêu liên kết nội bộ cũng không đạt được hiệu quả tương tác và trải nghiệm cần thiết từ người tiêu dùng. Thậm chí có thể bạn còn bị công cụ tìm kiếm Google đánh giá là spam link, xếp vào danh sách đen và đưa ra hình phạt giảm điểm SEO tệ hơn là bị mất Index.

* Là người làm SEO bạn phải nắm được tâm lý người tiêu dùng

- Vì sao phải nắm bắt tâm lý người tiêu dùng? Nắm bắt được tâm lý người tiêu dùng bạn sẽ có thể tạo ra những liên kết nội bộ tối ưu nhất cho SEO, cho người tiêu dùng. Bạn phải hiểu được vấn đề, khi người tiêu dùng truy cập vào Website của bạn, họ cần gì, họ tìm gì, nhu cầu của họ ra sao khi đến với bài viết… có như thế bạn mới có thể xác định được bạn cần điều hướng người tiêu dùng về bài viết hay nội dung nào để giải đáp vấn đề của họ.

- Như thế bắt buộc bạn không thể nào bỏ qua quy trình nghiên cứu người tiêu dùng, bạn phải có sự đầu tư chi tiết vào quy trình này để xác định rõ ràng nhu cầu, tâm lý và xu hướng mà người tiêu dùng hướng về sản phẩm dịch vụ bạn cần làm SEO. Trên cơ sở đó bạn có thể tạo ra những nội dung, bài viết thích hợp nhất trên Website của bạn. Bạn có thể thu thập ý kiến của người tiêu dùng thông qua thực hiện các phiếu khảo sát và tham khảo trên một số lượng người tiêu dùng nhất định. Một khóa đào tạo *Tu Duy SEO KingWorld* sẽ hướng dẫn bạn biết cách khảo sát khách hàng một cách hiệu quả và sáng tạo.

* Để xây dựng liên kết nội bộ tác dụng bạn phải hiểu rõ về nó











Tăng cường sức mạnh của liên kết nội bộ

- Bất kì yếu tố, công việc, hành động nào muốn thực hiện tốt bắt buộc bạn phải hiểu rõ về định nghĩa, quy định, bản chất của nó thì bạn mới có thể làm tốt được. Liên kết nội bộ cũng vậy, trong SEO, liên kết nội bộ là những liên kết được tạo ra giữa các trang, giữa các bài viết với nhau trên cùng một Website. Tác dụng chính của liên kết nội bộ là thực hiện việc điều hướng người tiêu dùng cũng như công cụ tìm kiếm đến những nội dung có liên quan khác trên trang.

- Liên kết nội bộ sẽ là yếu tố kết dính giúp cho Website của bạn bền vững hơn về mặt cấu trúc, gia tăng tỉ lệ thời gian onsite của người tiêu dùng kéo theo là sự gia tăng tỉ lệ chuyển đổi khách hàng. Nếu biết cách vận dụng tốt liên kết nội bộ bạn có thể thực hiện điều hướng người tiêu dùng về một trang bất kì mà bạn muốn gia tăng hiệu quả SEO cho nó.

* Xây dựng các liên kết nội bộ với những anchor text đa dạng

- Một yếu tố giúp cho liên kết nội bộ được tối ưu hóa và đạt hiệu quả SEO cao hơn là anchor text. Bạn cần lưu ý sử dụng đa dạng các anchor text trong xây dựng liên kết nội bộ, nhằm đem đến sự hứng thú cho người tiêu dùng và công cụ tìm kiếm, giảm bớt đi sự nhàm chán nếu một anchor text lặp lại quá nhiều lần.

- Các công cụ tìm kiếm sẽ luôn đánh giá cao các Website biết sử dụng linh hoạt các anchor text, có sự cập nhật liên tục về các anchor text… từ đó giúp Website đạt thứ hạng cao hơn và dễ dàng lên TOP Google.

Trên đây là bốn lưu ý mà *Dao tao SEO tai Can Tho* hi vọng có thể giúp bạn tối ưu hóa liên kết nội bộ chất lượng hơn. Hi vọng có thể giúp bạn đạt được hiệu quả SEO tối ưu nhất. Bạn cũng có thể tìm thêm những phương pháp tối ưu hóa liên kết nội bộ khác tại một khóa học SEO của Trung Tâm Đào Tạo SEO KingWorld.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 17, 2018)

Easy. First, decide on what peppers you want - how hot do you want the sauce to be?

My basic method is to stem and seed fresh pods, rough-chop them by hand and run then through a food processor to make a texture like a relish. You have the option to add onions, garlic, salt, etc. Simmer that until tender, then back in the food processor to make a slurry. 

Then, use a sieve or some kind of strainer, ladle the slurry and use the back of the ladle to push the mash through the screen. You get a sauce that can go through a squirt top, and a byproduct is a seedy pulp that could still have some use like making a pepper vinegar.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 17, 2018)

Here's a thread with a few methods/recipes. It should get you pointed in the right direction.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/hot-sauce-help.269543/

Chris


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 17, 2018)

After handling hot peppers for a minute or so, it is important to rub your eye.


----------



## AllAces (Jul 17, 2018)

Here is the simplest hot sauce that I make:
One cup of fresh Ghost Chili peppers
Half cup of molasses
Half cup apple cider vinegar
Put everything in a blender until the peppers are finely ground.
Simmer in a skillet until the liquid reduces to about half a cup.
Strain and bottle in glass.
Highly recommend using food handling gloves.


----------



## Braz (Jul 17, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> After handling hot peppers for a minute or so, it is important to rub your eye.


Or pee.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 17, 2018)

LOL.  I have to ask, is the final product really going to end up much better than say Franks?  IE - I have friends that make their own ketchup but don't feel theirs is even in in the ballpark of Heinz.  That said, I make quite a few things like beer that totally are better than commercial stuff.  I am lusting for the ultimate wing sauce and have tried alot of things but they all fall short.  Only thing I haven't done is scratch.


----------

